# Выматывающая зудящая боль



## Mangust (4 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте! Ранее я создавала тему https://www.medhouse.ru/posts/273916/. Я уже на грани отчаяния, такое впечатление, что  я одна така и все врачи только пожимают плечами или мне так с врачами не везет. Обращаюсь к участникам форума, может быть у кого было такое?????? Жить уже невозможно. На сегодняшний момент: это даже не боль а постоянное зудящее ноющее чувство внутри с левой стороны, я даже не могу понять уже где конкретно: ноет и зудит а иногда дергается и стреляет левый пах и нижний угол живота, где то в ягодице внизу, в крестце слева, тянет и зудит внутренняя часть бедра от паха и верхняя часть бедра от паха, причем если сильно надавить на ногу под ягодицей или сесть на теннисный мячик то я явно чувствую эту боль и как будто немного легче, сейчас сижу именно так на мячике, так же если надавить на переднюю часть бедра тоже самое, как будто внутри что то расслабляется. Боль снижается если лечь на спину и поднять левую ногу или согнуть ноги в коленях и медленно их сводить и разводить. Общупали всю, делала даже узи мышц таза вагинально, мышц ягодиц, не знаю насколько это информативно, но как сказал врач, с грушевидной и другими все нормально. Сказал лечите спину.))))  я чувствую что это нерв какой то, но какой? Что с ним делать? Еще эта же боль как то волнообразно отдает во внешнюю часть голени и стопу, иногда ломит где то около пятки. 
    Седьмой по счету нейрохирург вчера сказал что оперировать нечего, грыжа маленькая, корешкового синдрома нет. Откликнитесь, может у кого такое было? Единственное, что мне все говорят, что практически нет мышц спины, интересно куда они делись, качайте мышцы, но я явно чувствую что быль идет откуда то из крестце слева когда туда нажимаю чувствую.  При ходьбе легче, но если стоять, то кажется что в левой ягодица как будто все сейчас вывалится, начинает все распирать, если ослабить и подогнуть левую ногу, легче.
  Попробовала плавать, еще хуже после бассейна лезла на стенку .

Если туго стянуть корсет именно на крестце немного легче, но начинают бегать мурашки по ногам. От всех упражнений на растяжку только хуже, как будто этот нерв тянется и еще больше начинает зудеть.

Ко всему еще присоединились мышечные сокращения по внутренней части бедра от паха до колена, как будто там все ходуном ходит, я их даже визуально вижу все внутри дергается и в ягодице иногда тоже


----------



## Evenelf (4 Июн 2016)

Как у Вас вопрос герпеса решился, как то в прошлой теме всё оборвалось что ли.
Про мячик Вы узнали в том центре, а тут на форуме ничего про него не читали??
Мышцами всё таки занимались?? Вряд ли кто то может через интернет поставить диагноз, но всё же выложите снимки ибо без них ну просто никак. И загляните в раздел мануальной терапии (закреплённые темы), может что то для себя почерпнёте (там и про мячик есть и про то почему после надавливания становилось легче).


----------



## Mangust (4 Июн 2016)

Про герпес тему закрыли, сдала все анализа на ПЦР все  отрицательно. Про мячик как то сама до этого дошла методом пробы, я теперь везде с ним хожу .я знаю что по интернету диагнозы не ставят , если уж врачи очно не могут ничего, ну вдруг у кого то что то похожее было,


----------



## Evenelf (4 Июн 2016)

Как в том мультике "Я бывают разные" так и врачи бывают разные. Выложите снимки, потому как без них выходит как в анекдоте:
- Доктор, мне *что то* болит.
- Нате Вам *какую то* таблетку.

Всё в первую очередь в Ваших руках и только потом в руках доктора.


----------



## Mangust (4 Июн 2016)

Снимки мои смотрели много врачей, в том числе и врачи этого форума, на очном приеме,  ничего такого, чтобы могло вызвать данные симптомы. Выложить не могу так как они на диске , а я с планшета пишу. Я не таблетку ищу, а  совет, может кто то через это все прошел и что то подскажет. Заниматься тупо упражнениями, не зная какими, можно себе только навредить.

 

Это последнее МРТ от марта этого года


----------



## leo1980 (4 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 
я не врач, это так на всякий случай.

но сделайте один тест, видел в паре тренингов такой тест.

положение на животе, ногу согнули в колене, и пятка ближе к ягодице, подняли ногу согнутую, выйдет см. 10 ориентировочно, напарник давит на ногу вы сопротивляетесь. Если напарник без проблем положил ногу, возьмите толстый ремень затяните таз потуже и повторите тест с ногой.


----------



## Mangust (4 Июн 2016)

*leo1980*, это тест на что?


----------



## leo1980 (4 Июн 2016)

на нестабильность кпс, есть такая вещь.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Июн 2016)

*leo1980, *Я так понимаю если с ремнём всё норм становится то дело в нестабильности а если одинаково то дело в тонусе мышцы?


----------



## leo1980 (4 Июн 2016)

*Evenelf*, 
если одинаково то не знаю, там же вариантов много.


----------



## Екатерина79 (4 Июн 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Единственное, что мне все говорят, что практически нет мышц спины, интересно куда они делись, качайте мышцы, но я явно чувствую что быль идет откуда то из крестце слева когда туда нажимаю чувствую


если говорят скорее так и есть...( мышцами занимайтесь... у меня тоже их не было и даже атрофия была (и об этом сообщили ) , тогда до меня дошло и сейчас понимаю когда уже мышцы наростила - что их правда не было! их еще добираю.. тк в начале ошибку сделала при попытке заняться мышцами.. я не могла спину поднять ни с положения лежа, ни с положения на животе.. вообщем о себе не буду печатать, но мышцы знаете как поехать могут - исправляйте! А мышцы делись от долгих спазмов, отеков, лежания ... (имхо)... от нарушения кровоснабжения и питания током (нервами)... все нужно восстанавливать! уж бережным отношением к себе точно не пойдешь на поправку, а правильными в меру занятиями вполне! И сидела как тростинка как будто нет мышц у крестца - потом только дошло пока не наростила ... так что занимайтесь и бойтесь не упражнений, а безвыходных ситуаций и атрофии и пр


----------



## Evenelf (4 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79, *полностью Вас поддерживаю, но вот как это реализовать правильно и в период когда болит остаётся большим вопросом. Ведь если есть боль то есть либо спазм либо отёк и в первую очередь нужно это устранить. Нельзя конечно если есть возможность переставать двигаться но и "закачивать" спину при наличии спазма/отёка тоже не совсем корректно, нужно сначала обезвредить проблемные места а только потом накачивать. Вопрос в том как обезвредить. Возможно доктора у которых была *Mangust *подскажут определённые упражнения на проблемные мышцы чтобы вернуть циркуляцию в них а вот потом как писал Доктор Ступин упражнения до боли, на боль но не через боль. опять же только моё мнение.
Про бережное отношение более чем согласен, уверен (имхо) что без активности человек не может быть здоровым, но к этому нужно придти.


----------



## Екатерина79 (4 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> болит остаётся большим вопросом. Ведь если есть боль то есть либо спазм либо отёк и в первую очередь нужно это устранить


если с грыжей все в порядке и только мышцы болят и отекают - так это самое время через ноющую боль делать упражнения обычные из лфк... я так и начинала... когда ходить час с трудом могла , кастрюлю с кашей на 2 порции макс от холодильника до плиты двигала, не поднимала! мышцы поясницы болели и ныли уже с утра , а я как дурочка береглась... чтоб не болели!  довела себя до атрофиии... пока муж не напугал что катать меня не будет, быстро начала делать лфк в этот же день --- через ноющую боль и слабые мышцы ... сразу и отек по утрам с болями ушло куда-то  и мышцы отлипать стали от крестцово-поясничной зоны , шустрее уверенней ходить начала, а главное болеть по утрам мышцы поясницы перестали от малейшей нагрузки и растяжки случайной... Потом межлопатье разрабатывать --- тк от их застоя и спазма с прилипышами - руки наполовину атрофировались, что аж подкашивались на их опору, немели... сдулись мышцы до снега снежного - это и есть уже стадия афтрофии, переходящая в фиброз ... вообщем это тихий ужас, и поэтому если с грыжей нормуль - заниматься нужно в меру и спазм с отеком уйдут ... Межлопатье так же у меня ныло и болело постоянно, мучалась... но лфк начальная (когда что-то стала делать) сразу помогло в какой-то степени, но конечно нужно выполнять упражнения постоянно,умеренно  и пр уф



Evenelf написал(а):


> "закачивать" спину при наличии спазма/отёка т


не закачивать, а простые упражнения из лфк делать - это разные вещи, чем накачивать.. Накачивают эспандерами , например, как я сейчас..


----------



## Mangust (4 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, какими например? Можете сказать?


----------



## Екатерина79 (4 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, современные по типу бубновского... 

 

но Вам наверное рано... обычное лфк делать нужно (на ютубе примеры есть)... Мне Чуйко нравится... Можно не все , а что-то для начала делать - с малого начинать хотя бы по 1-2 раза делать на упражнения - уже толк должен быть.. ЦИгун тоже в пользу... НО не растягивать насильно мышцы... от этого хуже и отекают они (микротравмируются)

либо обычный эластичный бинт в аптеке взять и с ним заниматься _ полегче будет... В гимнастике Ступина есть с ним упражнение на заднюю часть ноги с ягодицей... упражнения с эластичным бинтом (эспандером или эластичной лентой спортивной) можно посмотреть также на ютубе... на разные мышцы..


----------



## leo1980 (4 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 
Изменения в мышцах видно на мрт, они жирные, мышц меньше жира больше, мышцы перерождаются.
Я год не мог дать нагрузку на спину, спазм и боль сразу.
Но постепенно налаживалось, теплый бассейн, нордик волкинг, на четвереньках руку подымал одну, триггеры находил, а больший прорыв я получил сейчас от УВТ и фоам роллера.

Забыл совсем, самая легкая нагрузка на спину и живот при помощи pressure biofeedback unit. Дал мне отличное начало. На мировых сайтах есть его исследования - реально хорошая вещь.


----------



## Evenelf (4 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79, *я же не говорю *насильно* расстягивать. Мне в голову для примера приходит упражнение которое предложил Доктор AIR - стоя ровно, немного наклониться вперёд и в сторону после этого прямую противоположную наклону прямую ногу Плавно и до лёгкого натяжения сместить в ту же сторону наклона (много сейчас читаю и могут быть неточности но принцип то тот же). Не нужно себя насиловать а нужно вернуть какое никакое но рабочее состояние мышцам. Кто то триггеры давит, кто то растягивает, кто то нпвс+мидокалмы применяет и прочее, цель то одна вернуть к работоспособности мышцы а далее их развивать и конечно в перспективе при положительной динамике можно эспандеры и всё такое. Здесь даже не столь важно что появилось раньше, пробема в мышцах (яйцо) или грыжа (курица), важно что это нужно устранять. И устранять системно. Есть примеры когда люди через боль приступают к физическому труду, и у части из них это даёт хороший результат в итоге, а у кого то новое обострение. Я вот сегодня сам с растяжками и лфк и прочим переусердствовал как результат пришлось пить жменю таблеток. 

Так же *возможно* применение эспандеров в данный момент будет полезным для других групп мышц, которые в данный момент не болят, так сказать для профилактики, но тут нужно мнение специалиста, т.к. все мышцы от макушки до пяток связаны между собой и я думаю влияние может быть непредсказуемым. Я бы в таком случае давал бы мягкие нагрузки на другие мышцы что собственно отчасти и делаю, но нужно мнение специалиста.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Я вот сегодня сам с растяжками и лфк и прочим переусердствовал


 бывает, главное найти подход к мышцам и грыже - что подходит и в какой нагрузке.. А то ведь грыжа может не так окрепла , не зажила - тогда конечно тяжело все , а кто знает, может даже и в этом случае не нужно бояться , а наоборот, если не стреляет... смотря какая стадия заживления и вообще состояние...



Evenelf написал(а):


> предложил Доктор AIR - стоя ровно, немного наклониться вперёд и в сторону после этого прямую противоположную наклону прямую ногу Плавно и до лёгкого натяжения сместить в ту же сторону наклона


 может это что-то из Цигуна? так чуть правда присев тазом вниз корпусом делаем полукруг (8 кусков парчи) - мне тоже нравится это упражнение - оно как-то выправляет левое и правое крыло у таза чтоли и тп балансирует..



Evenelf написал(а):


> все мышцы от макушки до пяток связаны между собой и я думаю влияние может быть непредсказуемым. Я бы в таком случае давал бы мягкие нагрузки на другие мышцы что собственно отчасти и делаю, но нужно мнение специалиста.


угу верно... именно чувствуя все мышцы от макушки до пят , думая делаем нагрузку на мышцы... я когда занимаюсь конечно образно все мышцы в голове держу образом и как паутинку чтоли разбираю - где что и сколько "подкачать"  (оживить) нужно , чтобы весь пазл собрался... я сейчас иду по своему методу - решила снизу делать это все - ноги конечно в первую очередь и поднимаясь наверх, следя за мышцами плечевого пояса с головой и макушкой (как вы пишите)... и подправив снизу и скажем пресс с грудной клеткой - подтянуться по идеи должны мышц, где не в порядке - голова, шея и пр... А для шеи, плеч и головы (лицо + глаза, язык) легкая гимнастика... и наблюдаю конечно.. приток все равно к голове придет... вообщем примерной такой у меня план) тк у меня левая сторона пострадала - конечно я работаю с этим... ориентируюсь на левую сторону, тк правая сторона - хоть убейся с эспандерами - ей вроде ничего - даже ныть не будет и тяжелой не будет ... вообщем думая конечно все делаем...

и конечно живые везде мышцы должны быть - иначе они перекрывают питание либо сами без питания... вообщем я теперь Бубновского изучаю видео - и я ему верю... но польза с Бубновским думаю , когда грыжа более устойчива и мышцы более менее приличные.. тогда наверное на пользу будет... А если слабая грыжа и мышцы на атрофии - конечно можно больше рухнуть...



Evenelf написал(а):


> и я думаю влияние может быть непредсказуемым.


да , но поэтому нужно думать головой и держать в голове все мышцы как пазел недособранный... тогда проще предсказать что может быть ) а если вообще ничего не делать , время бежит - так все заржавеет и сложнее думаю будет поправить... конечно не резко и не бросаться качаться... а постепенно наращивать нагрузку, помогать мышцам заживать и в силу их возможностей заниматься, чтобы не в ущерб...

и конечно нужно научиться понимать мышцы - занимаясь, они должны быть эластичные и мягкие, но не твердые и каменные и возможно обостренные.... я все время себя проверяю - чтобы мягко было и где что... И конечно если перетрудились - нагрузку снизить и дать восстановление... не перегружать мышцы ... а все постепенно

и наверное мяса побольше кушать... и вообще питание чтоб нормальное было для восстановления...  я стараюсь каждый день мяса есть и побольше , молоко постоянно пью теплое на ночь - привычка - успокаивает... По утрам овсянка... Витаминки 1-2 раза в год..

я конечно не навязываю свое, но ничего не делать тоже не есть хорошо - неизвестно к чему это приведет... но что заниматься нужно это точно мышцами - делать упражнения... )


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

Я пытаюсь подбирать упражнения не получается от всего только хуже


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 
лфк в теплом бассейне пробывали?


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

Я попробовала плавать второй раз вообще кошмар уже в воде стало все ныть и тянуть еле до дома доползла


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Я попробовала плавать второй раз вообще кошмар уже в воде стало все ныть и тянуть еле до дома доползла


а кто говорит про плавать, я и 2 метра не смог прострелило.
лфк - не плавание, у стеночки, сидя, приседания, доска и т.п. - я за 3 месяца не плохо улучшил, и в августе опять собираюсь.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Я пытаюсь подбирать упражнения не получается от всего только хуже


а как хуже? смотря как и что и сколько делали ... и мне раньше хуже было от попытки начать делать лфк... и грыжа то Ваша зажила? Сидеть можете , не ощущая место грыжи? По крайней мере , когда грыжа была - я не могла сидеть - больно месту грыжи было...


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, так у меня не поясница как таковая болит, ноет крестец ягодица где то внутри пах нога


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, то есть Вы сидеть спокойно можете? Или как будто мышцы ноют и Вы как уж на сковородке? Тут может и грыжа слабенькая не подзажившая и зажившая, но со слабыми спазмированными мышцами... Если дело в мышцах - значит нужно лфк на эти мышцы делать и они расправятся и окрепнут и не будет отекать и болеть... А если грыжа сейчас преобладает - все равно укреплять думаю  тк они могут не выдерживать - боль-спазм-отек-боль... и так до бесконечности пока лфк не начнете делать простое - в позе собачки ножки  хотя бы поднимать поочередно... как раз на крестец... А если нога левая и левая ягодица и выше - конечно общая лфк  Просто я была в разных стадиях, поэтому мне сложно печать что именно мне помогло - смотря в какой стадии вы с грыжей и мышцами... У меня аж на волоске было там как перелом и двигалось - и дверь не могла открыть и чашку поднять) отдавало в крестец болью - как будто вся сила там ... Сммотря что с Вами... сложно так что-то писать...


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, как раз сидеть спокойно не могу, все давит вниз не могу спину держать, только если левую ногу под себя предложить или поднять. Такая же песня если стоишь, не могу на двух ногах , тянет всю левую сторону и зудит, ношу сразу поднимаю или отставлЯю в сторону. Грыжа есть 5 мм и два протрузии по 2 мм. По снимкам она есть не знаю в каком состоянии но все врачи говорят это не от нее

Я кстати тоже не могу даже чайник полный поднять сразу боль в крестце

Сегодня ходила на массаж, глубокий, болючий. Два массажиста в две руки синхронно с двух сторон. Справа норм а слева кошмар , прорабатывала все мышцы спины и на животе сбоку я постанывала.


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 

напишу еще раз, лечение одно, это не мои слова, а масса исследований - *шевелить попой, *все остальное дополнение. При условии конечно, что нечего резать.

нет в европе и сша кучи лекарств/процедур как в снг, т.к. не доказать эффективность страховым, а вот физио, реаб. залов и санаториев много и их оплачивает страховая.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, скручивает Вас? Наверное лфк как-то подбирать нужно, а то ведь мышцы могут и далее скручиваться или если расправит - все равно заржаветь могут в таком положении где-то частично ... хм А массаж вроде временное явление, или наверное постоянно нужно как-то массироваться чтоли ( тут  я не знаю)... я как-то мало массировалась и вроде толку от этого никакого - малость для толчка может и облегчение, если не обострения от супер спорт массажа)

*Mangust*, а если цигун попробовать? может пойдет? ну явно без лфк не уплывешь, если не скручишься только...


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, 
массаж про сравнению с УВТ детский лепет, испробовал на себе.


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*leo1980*, я утв пробовала  у меня после него и началось непонятное жжение


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 
трудно сказать, я сейчас прохожу курс УВТ, и получилось что у 2-х разных врачей, все ОК.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Июн 2016)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а кто знает, может даже и в этом случае не нужно бояться , а наоборот, если не стреляет...


Вот-вот, нагрузка нужна но посильная на 99-100 процентов но кто же знает как цифры перевести в движения, да ещё для каждой мышцы, а то что сверх уже не на пользу. Остаётся боль как ориентир. Вобщем за буйки не заплывать


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> может это что-то из Цигуна?


Может оттуда корни но в том контексте описывалась конкретная мышца и тут скорее важен принцип а не содержание, вычитал где то в середине темы https://www.medhouse.ru/posts/278448/.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> я сейчас иду по своему методу - решила снизу делать это все - ноги конечно в первую очередь и поднимаясь наверх


Вот и у меня такие мысли. Хотя у меня они исключительно ввиду моей... дотошности что ли, если читаю книгу то и правда начинаю от корки, до корки правда бывает не хватает меня


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> держать в голове все мышцы


Это конечно хорошо если знаешь что держишь, я например раньше мог держать в голове битепс тритепс как говорится, икроножную (я конечно догадывался что она там не одна но это было не важным для меня) грудную которая тоже была одна. 


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ничего не делать тоже не есть хорошо - неизвестно к чему это приведет... но что заниматься нужно это точно мышцами - делать упражнения


Конечно лучше что то делать но делать с расстановкой и не навредить а неизвестность присутствует в любом случае.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> я конечно не навязываю свое


Ставлю подпись под этими словами

*Mangust, *Не то чтобы только моё мнение что чем дольше проблема нарастала тем дольше от неё избавление и только при правильном подходе. Так что остаётся только пробовать, подбирать свои упражнения и не расстраиваться если не получается. Нервы и расстройства здесь не помощник. Сил и терпения Вам!!


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> *Mangust, *Не то чтобы только моё мнение что чем дольше проблема нарастала тем дольше от неё избавление и только при правильном подходе. Так что остаётся только пробовать, подбирать свои упражнения и не расстраиваться если не получается. Нервы и расстройства здесь не помощник. Сил и терпения Вам!!



Да видел где-то график хронической боли, одним словом чем больше по времени болит, тем сложнее справится.


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Evenelf*, спасибо, только уже нет ни сил ни терпения


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 
Моей проблеме 17 месяцев и я верю и вижу что все будет ОК.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, бывает руки опускаются, но нужно успокоиться, может пересмотреть все и подумать с чего же дальше начать выздоравливать? ) и все получится, если захочется, если грыжа то вроде не большая, а лишь мышцы ...

*Mangust*, я каждый день работаю над собой, каждый день что-то промассирую себе, что-то доизучаю, проанализрую, вдоль и поперек уже изучила себя - зато легче понять что где и как и найти свой метод может) я верю) И Вы верьте и каждый день хоть малость , но что-то делайте для себя - самомассаж, упражнение хотя бы лежа начните - поочередно ножки крутить (педали велосипеда) , ножки к себе и тд По чуть каждый день - попривыкнет тело и мышцы , потом побольше захотите, расширять свои ресурсы и пр Главное начать с малого... и каждый день над собой работать и может не быстро, но оно наверстывается... Даже просто банально стоя легкую зарядку делать ... везде все суставчики прокрутить и проработать по чуть


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

Мышцы это конечно да, я понимаю что в них тоже проблема. Но отчего так болит пах и стреляет в низ живота и не только? Это же явно не мышцы а нерв какой то будь он неладен. Мышцы же не могут постоянно зудеть? У кого каким мысли, друзья?

Внизу живота там где какая то связка проходит ощущение постоянного отека, инородного тела, при надавливании боль


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, ну почему? может и мышцы стрелять) тянуть - дергать.. Вы не научились определять? У меня тоже была паховая мышца - она идет слева например от бочка по диагонали к паху - вот если она натянута - то она как бы при натяжение стреляет - тянет больно пах , может и вагинально подтягивать и анус... Нужно только уметь понять, ток или мышца стреляет от перенатяжения внезапного...  у меня благо расслабилось или когда я начала делать лфк - как-то ушло, а в начале как больно стрельнуло от натяжения в пах и пр , когда в море пыталась прокрутить якобы велосипед) ну это мышцы - и ими нужно заниматься.. как вариант , а может мышца конечно и нерв (вроде половой там) поджать, но все равно это дело мышц вроде как ( я не врач, но догадываюсь)... Как ни крути упражнениями наверное это дело разгонять нужно...


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

Вы на рисунке нарисуйте.
А то где то внизу, это не понятно.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

у меня левый бок поджат был с животом к пупку - тоже ныло точечно при перегрузке, ныло просто ... все это мышцы... нужно заниматься...


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, у меня тоже весь левый бок натянут от подвздошной кости и а паху , ноет. Я читала про этот половой нерв похоже, но только что его придавило непонятно. А какое вы именно лык делали когда у вас отпустили? Я ведь уже много чего перепробовала, ничего не помогает


----------



## Evenelf (5 Июн 2016)

И у меня бывает ощущение инородности, как горошина или гвоздь который хочется вынуть и всё станет нормальным. В одном месте предполагается травма связки, там более-менее постоянно что то чувствуется а вот бывает ещё и в самой ягодице, но мне самому сложно там что то нащупать, как тянусь поднапрягаюсь и не совсем это информативно. Так вот эти горошины в других местах бывает ощущаются как ущипывание а ещё бывает как непроизвольное напряжение мышцы туда назад ... думаю нога или рука у всех подёргивалась.
Вполне возможно и даже более что мышцы могут пережимать нерв (он ведь не в защитном рукаве как проводка) и боль/онемение в таком случае будут по ходу нерва, а ещё если мышца всё же пережала значит нездорова сама и тоже будет болеть.
*Mangust,* а Вы на массаж пешком ходили?? Как далеко??


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Evenelf*, через дорогу. Пешком сейчас стараюсь ходить больше мне легче при ходьбе

 
*
leo1980*, художник из меня конечно аховый


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, просто у меня это было скорее на грани без боли, ну дернуло и все... потом как-то в процессе разошлось чтоли.... я точно не подскажу, но тут самой как-то упражнения нужно пробывать и дать мышцам зажить

по фото видно опять таки почти у всех одно и тоже... только в разных степенях и запущенности...


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, так это уже длится почти год, неужели за это время мышцы не заживают, а мне наоборот все хуже


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Июн 2016)

упражнения и грушевидку подрастягивать ) я бы так делала) чтобы застоя не было к левой ноге и левой части тела, только лфк я бы делала чтобы хуже не запустить!  А почему не делаете то? и главное на все лфк- поясница, спина ... важны длинные мышцы спины

если лфк не делали, мышцы заживают не правильно, ржавеют я бы сказала с фиброзами, атрофией, онемениеи и пр

я с телефона не могу печатать много


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, в том то и дело что делаю и делала и как раз после упражнения на грушевидку в январе у меня и случился приступ когда я ни лечь ни сесть не смогла


----------



## Evenelf (5 Июн 2016)

Немного отступлю от темы, смотрю много разных видео и читаю много разных источников и пытаюсь взять из каждого хоть по ниточке и сшить себе рубаху. Ввиду сконцентрированности болей с одной стороны можно предположить некоторую по осевой линии разную работу мышц с двух сторон, ведь всегда существует компенсация. На эту тему много разговаривают в интернете спецы по прикладной кинезиологии хотя и у них бывают высказывания на уровне Псаки.
Я вот совсем недавно смотрел видео про правильную походку и участие в ней разных мышц, через пол часа вышел на улицу и заметил, что левая нога при походке ступает то неправильно, а с правой то норм. При этом я старался идти весьма не задумываясь не о чём и расслаблено. Проблема в том что ввиду болей изменились и движения и в левой неправильной ноге при такой походке работают не те мышцы что должны и чтобы вернуть всё в норму нужно следить за правильной походкой и если это вызывает боль то лучше меньше ходить но правильно.

*Mangust, *может в таком случае не исключать упражнения на грушевидную а делать их чуть чуть, как бы для отмазки, чтобы и кровоток/растяжка хоть какая то была но не вызывала таких последствий.


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*,
С планшета не удобно писать, но спереди это ппм, сзади квадратная.
По тестам все можно проверить, квадратная увт лечится легко, ппм массажем и растяжками.

Вроде и грушевидную пофиксил, сегодня только к вечеру дала о себе знать.


----------



## Mangust (5 Июн 2016)

*leo1980*, да, это я знаю, у меня вообще наверное случай запущенный потому что никакие растяжки не помогают. Даже после упражнений на этим мышцы ничего не болит как будто и не делала ничего


----------



## Evenelf (5 Июн 2016)

Ещё есть мысли по поводу осанки. Насколько я помню у Вас все выпячивания медианные, вот и у меня и грыжа и протрузии все медианные, что вроде как говорит о их появлении от "центральной" нагрузки а не боковой. У меня в свою очередь плохая осанка, если откинуть некую предвзятость даже сейчас замечаю после постоять у стены кажется я нелепо выпрямляюсь/разгибаюсь а потом смотрю как отражаюсь в окне так силуэт нормальный, а возвращаюсь к исходному и вижу вот где нелепость. Как у Вас и кто что думает по этому поводу??


----------



## leo1980 (5 Июн 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> *leo1980*, да, это я знаю, у меня вообще наверное случай запущенный потому что никакие растяжки не помогают. Даже после упражнений на этим мышцы ничего не болит как будто и не делала ничего


Массаж первично, растяжки вторично. А увт впереди планеты.
Я же вам писал научить мужа, моя жена квадратную/ппм раслабляет на раз два.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Июн 2016)

*leo1980, *подскажите упражнения из первых уст так сказать, наверно есть в Вашей теме, но я пока остановился на 19-й странице


----------



## leo1980 (6 Июн 2016)

*Evenelf*, 
Моя тему читать это сильно
А упражнения для чего ?
Но в любом случае ответ с фото будет завтра.


----------



## Evenelf (6 Июн 2016)

*leo1980, *расслабление квадратной и пояснично-подвздошной, у меня пока из опыта было только расслабление чего то вроде пучка среднеягодичной и особенно ппм, у меня её нижняя порция как минимум заинтересованна если не виновник всего торжества


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

я как-то по телефону разговаривала с ман. терапевтом Тюхтиным на ютюбе.. Он так и сказал, что грушевидка может пройти (дословно не помню, но постараюсь смысл написать) , но ее может провоцировать больное место - грыжа... если так неустойчиво как я понимаю - то обостряется грушевидка... Если устойчиво, то проще - мышцу в порядок привести только... хм ... То есть если лечить грушевидку, но грыжа ее будет обострять все равно потом - то конечно она будет возвращаться... такой смысл... поэтому конечно нужно идти в ногу с грыжей (с ее заживлением и возможностями) - то есть упражнения делать, не вредя грыже... а помогая.. Если слабенько так - конечно аккуратно упражнения делать.. чтобы не дергать... ей же тоже нужно зажить дать.. (создать условия).



Evenelf написал(а):


> Ещё есть мысли по поводу осанки. Насколько я помню у Вас все выпячивания медианные, вот и у меня и грыжа и протрузии все медианные, что вроде как говорит о их появлении от "центральной" нагрузки а не боковой. У меня в свою очередь плохая осанка, если откинуть некую предвзятость даже сейчас замечаю после постоять у стены кажется я нелепо выпрямляюсь/разгибаюсь а потом смотрю как отражаюсь в окне так силуэт нормальный, а возвращаюсь к исходному и вижу вот где нелепость. Как у Вас и кто что думает по этому поводу??


я ничего не думаю.. у меня нагрузка больше была слева (ребенка таскала) и по центру нагрузка была... а вышла медианно... тут я не знаю точный механизм)... Да и осанка вроде хорошая была... у стены все норм... ТОлько небольшой грудо-поясничный сколиоз был не заметный на глаз. У меня рухнулу все слева помню с треском , когда ребенка поднимала, чтобы умыть (болела - 3лет)... но тогда еще грыжа не вылезла , была на грани.. НО как видите - мышцы по-тихоньку стали рушиться, и конечно диск не выдержал) типа с мышц все начинается) На глаз это не было видно, но внутренне это было уже - левая сторона хрякнула со спазмом и пр  и не только) вот тогда и надо было заниматься мышцами))) кто знал) хотя до этого конечно еще нужно было понимать, что мышцы не железные с дисками)


----------



## leo1980 (6 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> *leo1980, *расслабление квадратной и пояснично-подвздошной, у меня пока из опыта было только расслабление чего то вроде пучка среднеягодичной и особенно ппм, у меня её нижняя порция как минимум заинтересованна если не виновник всего торжества



встречал часто упоминание, что сначала массаж/релиз мышцы какое то время, а потом расстяжки. И могу это подтвердить на себе, мой ППМ тяни его не тяни был плох, а после массажей, растяжка начала давать быстрый результат.

Для расслабления квадратной и ППМ не надо сверх знаний, возможно это будет подольше чем у какого то спеца, НО вы не будете привязаны к нему, теперь будете привязан к жене/мужу), сэкономите и время (ведь как это не странно, надо еще найти того кто умеет эти мышцы расслаблять) и деньги. В идеале, пройти курс физио, где и терапевт научит вашего партнера как это делать. Мой физио настаивал на партнере, что вы не будете ко мне ходить постоянно, что нужен партнер.

инфы хватает и в моей теме, и в инете ищите - Quadratus Lumborum QL Release или Massage, так же и с 
Psoas, www.youtube.com в помощь.

плюс используйте foam roller и его разновидности, катание его под спиной, но не поясницей по паре минут, пару раз в день, в течении 3 недель - даст отличный результат на мышцы спины. Его используют в мед. учреждениях.

Будут вопросы как найти мышцу или что то еще, спрашивайте.

Но я не доктор, это только мой опыт.


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

Ягодица и нога живут своей жизнью, там постоянно что то дергается , перекатывается. Это даже не подергивания а какие то  сокращения, теперь еще и в голени такая же хрень началась .


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

Ой, я не в той теме ответила))))))


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

Левая ягодица и нога живут свой жизнь, там постоянно что то дергается, перекатывается, какие то сокращения то ли мышечные то ли нервные, не знаю. Что то зудит , иногда ягодица начинает чесаться, теперь в голени иногда такая же хрень. Что это вообще?


----------



## leo1980 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*,
Хрень не хрень, надо что то делать.

Грушевидку тестировали сколько раз вам, ответ один раз это не ответ, у меня большая часть терапевтов говорят все ОК, меньшая часть что проблема в гиушевидки. Утром проблемы нет, днем есть, вечером нет.
И на самом деле есть эта проблема с грушевидкой.

Сами тестриовали, тянули грушевидку СЯ, они обе могут давать проблемы и в голени.


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

В грушевидку один раз делали инъекцию с дексаметазоном , ничего не изменилось. На узи мышц тоже ничего, как сказал врач эхогенность одинаковая и справа и слева. На ощупь она вроде не спазмирована. Упражнения делала ничего не меняется. Делаю приседы, толку ноль.


----------



## leo1980 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*,
америкосы пишут инъекция не всегда даёт результат.
узи не знаю не вникал, на ощупь она меняется у меня, то мягкая то трос.






сделайте что они показывают кроме силового упражнения, 3 раза в день, по 3 подхода на каждое упражнение и по 30 сек каждое, потихоньку начинайте тянуть, сравните левую и правую сторону, поделайте 3-4 дня и только потом, говорите о результативности. перед растяжками полежите ягодицами на электрогрелке и после, понемногу посмотрите как тело реагирует.
силовое лучше с резинками делать.

У ВАС ЕСТЬ РЕЗИНКИ??? точно есть, вы ведь хотите стать здоровой.

я Вам все рассказал пробуйте, делайте и квадратную и ппм, другого варианта нет, волшебник заболел и не приедет.

извините за прямолинейность


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Левая ягодица и нога живут свой жизнь, там постоянно что то дергается, перекатывается, какие то сокращения то ли мышечные то ли нервные, не знаю. Что то зудит , иногда ягодица начинает чесаться, теперь в голени иногда такая же хрень. Что это вообще?


дело делать надо, а не заморачиваться) У меня тоже помню мышца сама по себе дергалась - я анализировала и подумала что это просто от нехватки ее ресурсов чтоли , перегруз ? чесаться и щекотать нервы могут маленькие , прижатые мышцами... Спасать мышцы нужно и нежно делать упражнения и восстанавливаться... с малого начать...

на ютубе гимнастику Тюхтина неберите - может понравится.. там ничего сложного... хотя бы это поделать (что из того сможете) ради суставов и пр Ну уж точно не лежать и не стонать... если нет сильных болей, а только зудит, щекочет и ноет...





Порой бывает легче стоя делать упражнения не сложные


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

*leo1980*, да, я такие делаю

*Екатерина79*, спасибо за видео, попробовала все упражнения, в принципе я многие из них делаю


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

Вот у этого доктора тоже очень хорошие видео и все понятно, может и Вы разберетесь , чтобы Вам было более менее понятно и там упражнения он вроде как показывает и объясняет подробно...


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

Прочитала про компрессию полового нерва, симптомы похожи. Это ужас, похоже это не лечится) и спина моя похоже здесь не причем


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, а если махи ногами поделать на боку поочередно то одной , то другой ногой? Я помню хорошо таз раскрывается - может и отпустит половой то нерв, если таковой есть у Вас? не делали? не разрабатывали так? В ЛФК Чуйко на ютубе посмотрите махи...


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, делала, еще хуже после этого, я уже чего только не делала !


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, бедняжка, а что с мышцами то - они горят или туго тянет? тяжесть? или что? общее впечатление по ощущениям

по женски наверное тоже проверялись?



Mangust написал(а):


> *Екатерина79*, делала, еще хуже после этого, я уже чего только не делала !


а хуже как? может не так уж и хуже? Вы чувствительны просто? хм

а махи ногами на животе для поясницы? мне как-то помогло реально... от от поясницы же вниз идет нагрузку и на вторую ногу может далее пойти.. Обычные махи то на животе для поясницы нужно делать... и лфк... Вы не написали как хуже то? может вы много повторов делали? перенапряглись?


----------



## leo1980 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, 
есть корвин такой пользователь на сайте спинет, у него как я помню тоже была проблема с этим нервом, вроде решил её.


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

*leo1980*, я читала его тему

*Екатерина79*, у меня эта зудящая боль где то внутри, я не могу найти источник. На ягодицу нажимаю-зудит, на мышцу внизу ягодицы- зудит, на бедро около паха -зудит. Но при всем при этом если я левую ногу ( больную) закину сидя на правую и еще при этом подложу под ягодицу мячик немного проходит, так сидеть могу недолго. Вот жаль что врачи форума не заходят на мою тему, на не может же быть что никогда у их пациентов похожего не было


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, да странно что за зудящая боль... а терпимая? А интересно под зудящей болью Вы имеете ввиду щекотящую или гудящую ноющую боль не сильную? честно не понятно

не знаю, но мне кажется нужно хотя бы ножки к себе поджимать для кровотока поочередно нежно - помню так кровоток у меня к ногам пошел и чуть для грушевидки в сторону колено к противопложному плечу... я бы ножками поочередно покрутила "велосипед"... может так что-то разойдется? не пробовали? а то похоже нога левая сдулась - отсюда и пятку тянет и потом стопа наверное болит при недолгом хождении? на пятки может даже больно наступать?


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> как раз сидеть спокойно не могу, все давит вниз не могу спину держать, только если левую ногу под себя предложить или поднять.


было похожее чувство , когда мышц не было и все с отеком и сжато как бы вертикально гормошкой чтоли - отсюда тяжесть, чувство распирания и объемности , невозможности держать спину и невозможность сидеть долго на стуле ... как будто стул не такой, а не я... Вот когда начала заниматься - сразу дело пошло.. Так что занимайтесь ... я тоже занималась через ухудшения или по неопытности с обострением - и ничего... Нужно расправляться!


----------



## Mangust (6 Июн 2016)

Эту боль я даже описать не могу ноющий зуд доводящий до бешенства я вообще человек терпеливый но это я никогда не испытывала


----------



## Екатерина79 (6 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, может Вам свою тему снова поднять или врачей созвать с форума поближе, может кто что подскажет... ? Желаю Здоровья и решение этой проблемы!


----------



## Екатерина79 (9 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, Добрый вечер! А Вы не пробовали самой мышцы сжать -разжать? По типу упражнения кегеля? В том числе и животик так лежа можно упражнять и др мышцы (ягодицы и пр( ...

только с 1-2 раз начинать за день , потом может поболеть чуток, потом так делать делать и постепенно прибавлять до 10 раз наверное хотя бы  - мышцы там потренировать и низ живота и весь живот лучше (я видео найду, скину по поводу живота).
Я одно время делала, когда атрофированная была -- у меня и там мышцы были конечно атрофированы, что с 1-2 раза потом спазмы даже были с непривычки... Поэтому только с 1-2 раз (сжатия разжатия) начинать в день... и смотреть реакцию.. если небольшой спазм - ничего страшного пройдет... может ВАм там что расслабит? легче будет?

так же и в туалет идете - задерживаете мочу во время спуска, потом отпускаете и так несколько раз в процессе, тренируя и там... То есть мышцы ануса и захватывая все вокруг глубоко... и так же с женскими делами... Надеюсь поняли)

так же и низ животы поджимать лежа и отпускать и так несколько раз. У меня потом болел живот резко как-то, но это дело с непривычки работы мышц - все прошло потом ... зато глубоко там мышцы заставить работать, как-то активировать для начала...


----------



## Mangust (9 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, я нашла одну из больных точек, это где то в области седалищного бугра и выше, я сильно сильно нажала туда мячиком прям аж до слез и через некоторое время внутри почувствовала расслабление и ушла боль  под ягодицей. Я такая вся обрадовалась((( потом все вернулось. Потом в этом месте начались какие то дерганья мышц.

Сейчас приседаю пока неглубоко раз по 30, левая ягодица у меня вообще сдулась, видимо все таки какой нерв там шалит


----------



## Екатерина79 (10 Июн 2016)

*Mangust*, а зачем резко так сразу 30 раз? не много ) да у многих так и у меня также было - догоняюсь.. Там нервишки и питание пережимать мышцы могут (в том числе и грушевидка и длинные мышцы спины от крестца).... Поэтому нужно упражнение делать простые , чтобы питание шло к ноге и ягодице и к левой части поясницы скажем и везде...  И по мере мышцы приводить в порядок чтобы нигде ничего не пережимало питание ... Грушевидку чуть растягивать нежно..

резко не делайте много , а то наоборот больше зажать может... нужно с малого с 1-2 раз начинать и постепенно постоянно и умеренно , чтобы хуже не было, а лучше... чтобы мышцы не как камни были, а эластичные упругие и мягкие


----------



## Mangust (10 Июн 2016)

*Екатерина79*, вот как раз когда я начинаю потихоньку растягивать то становится еще хуже это я заметила. Как будто спазм усиливается



Mangust написал(а):


> Сейчас приседаю пока неглубоко раз по 30, левая ягодица у меня вообще сдулась, видимо все таки какой нерв там шалит


Ну я не резко это я уже месяц как приседаю сначала и десять раз не могла


----------

